# Sloppy day HOSS FISH!



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out on the Shady Lady Saturday.
Sloppy 5 to 7's and a brisk wind (surprise).
Good to be on a big boat.
And with a boston butt on the Big Green Egg it looked like a good day to be me.

10 anglers aboard. Had 4 quick seasickness casualties off the bat. Too much fun the night before I think.

The wife had bought some Dramamine knowing it would be rough, and we had taken a couple each before the trip. Good move, I went below and slept for about an hour on the way out. Woke up refreshed to the sound of dinner hitting the bottom of buckets. Ugh....

Seems like we ran forever, finally dropped some hooks and landed some short AJs. Next we tried a mingo hole, not much happening. I started jigging and hooking the elusive Red Snapper in 320 ft of water!!! 

At the next spot a large live bait produced a monster hit for KB, trip organizer. After about a 30 minutes battle up comes a HUGE deep water grouper, I'm not sure of the exact species but I've never seen one like this. But we don't often fish that deep. The captain stuck it with the gaff so we assumed legal fish.

High-fives and much celebration. Then time for meat. Mingo rigs produced several doubles and in short order, we had a pretty full cooler.

Back down below for the ride home, MUCH nicer on the way in. Slept like a rock until my lovely wife got bored and woke me up. By then the butt was cooked to "oh my gawd" tender! Delicious (for me not for the green folks).

And the mates had filleted some "mystery fish" on the egg as well. Let me tell you that was some tasty fish, as it went right on top of the butt drippings.

The PIG weighed 48 lbs on the docks scales. Pics below.

Captain Eddie and mates Matt and Zack put us on some fish, probably not as many as if the weather had been more cooperative but enough.


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a Warsaw, 1 per vessel. Not sure how the deepwater (+240') harvest restrictions are supposed to work. Anyone have any ideas.

Good job,
Mark


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a warsaw alright. And 2tofly is also right about one per boat.

Congrats on a nice fish!

A little surprised its was a mystery fish to an experienced crew?
Not all that uncommon.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Yall rolled up on us at your first stop but I didn't see anyone on the back deck. Me and Capt.Eddie were back and forth on the radio for awhile, he said yall here having trouble with the bite. Then he comes back and tells me about the grouper you landed and I started wishing I would have let him have the first spot as all we could pull off it was the red devils. Glad you had a good trip, that boat is a tank but it was still rough as hell.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

What time did yall get back??? I waited around until about 7:30 to see the grouper.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hey, we saw ya'll out there...*

Not sure but the beer ran out at 8:15ish
Capt. Eddie had a booze cruise for the night so we got out of there pretty quick.

And yeah, the bite was off a bit. The AJ's didn't show up and only caught 1 small scamp.

Mingos are my favorite eater fish anyway, and we caught some nice ones.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Mullet, I'm sure the capt and crew knew what kind it was, I just never got that far. We were pretty beat up and I just wanted a hot shower and a bed.


----------

